# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  elektor

## kingor83

Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω μια συλλογή (αν γινόταν και για ΟΛΑ δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα) από τα τεύχη
του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  Και σίγουρα δεν εννοώ το official site για αγορά ...   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Αν κανείς έχει τίποτα υπόψιν του ας ποστάρει ή ας κάνει ένα pm για να μην υπάρχει και πρόβλημα με τους
κανονισμούς ... thanks

----------


## djweltall

Afou tha kanei ston Kingor83, as kanei kai se mena ena  :Wink:

----------


## chip

Αν και ξέρω οτι δεν θα αρέσουν αυτά που θα πώ σε πολλους στο forum..

δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν έχουμε μάθει να σεβόμαστε αυτό που λέγεται πνευματική ιδιοκτησία... και όταν πρόκειται για ποσά που δεν μπορεί να δώσει κανείς για να κάνει το hobby του... ας πούμε οτι έχει μια διακαιολογία.... άλλά όταν πρόκειτε για ένα περιοδικό που θα του προσφέρει πραγματικά πάρα πολλά και κοστίζει όσο δύο πακέτα τσιγάρα ή δύο καφέδες.... δε νομίζω οτι έχει καμία διακαιολογία... Αν υποθέσουμε οτι κάνουν όλοι το ίδο πράγμα απλά θα κλήσει άλλο ένα περιοδικό του χώρου των ηλεκτρονικών και προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι αυτοί που θα ζημιωθούν περισσότερα θα είναι οι ερασιτέχνες.
Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι μου έχει κάνε μεγάλη εντύπωση η απαγόρευση (και πολύ σωστά ισχύει) συζητήσεων για συδρομητικά κανάλια και ραδιο-πειρατικούς σταθμούς ενώ άπό την άλλη βλέπουμε να δημοσιεύονται όλο και περισσότερες σκαναρισμένες σελίδες περιοδικών. Ακόμα και στα κυκλώματα του Forum υπάρχουν σχέδια που έχουν δημοσιευθεί στο παρελθόν σε περιοδικά... *Εδώ τα ξενχάμε τα θέματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας...???*'Ολα αυτά τα λέω αποκλιστικά και μόνο ελπίζωντας σε περισσότερη συνειδητοποίηση του ρόλου του καθενός μας στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών στην Ελλάδα. Αν και υποστηρίζω την κίνηση των ερασιτεχνών για σχεδίαση κατασκευών και δημοσίευσή τους ελεύθερα θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να σεβόμαστε αυτούς που επιθυμούν να δημοσιεύουν χωρίς να παραχωρούν τα δικαιώματα για περεταίρω διμοσίευση...

----------


## NUKE

Γιατι πολυ απλα θελω να βρω ολα τα τευχη του χωρις να δωσω 10000 ευρω...Γιατι εγω το εχασα τωρα του ιουλιου, σημερα το εψαχνα και δεν το βρηκα πουθενα, και γιατι ετσι.

Υπαρχουν πολλα που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω και εγω, απο τη σπαταλη χρηματων για καλλυντικα, τη σπαταλη ενεργειας για πολεμους,τα πειραματα πανω σε ζωα για λογους οχι και πολυ σοβαρους, το ασκοπο κυνηγι ζωων, την οικοπεδοποιηση και πραγματικα πολλα, μα πολλα αλλα....και σε εναν τετοιο κοσμο το τελευταιο μαλλον που θα πρεπει να σκεφτουμε και να διορθωσουμε θα πρεπει να ειναι αυτο....(Αλλωστε οι μισες σελιδες που πληρωνουμε ειναι διαφημισεις)Αλλα μην ανοιξουμε συζητηση....

----------


## djweltall

nomizw pws o nuke apantise poly swsta gia olous mas

----------


## chip

Αυτή είναι η λογική της Αναρχίας....Κάνω οτι θέλω γιατί έτσι μου αρέσει...
Αν κάποτε κάνετε μία δουλειά για να ζήσετε και σας την κλέβουν ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΛΟΠΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑΣ!! τότε σίγουρα θα καταλάβεται οτι δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα...
Αν δεν είχαν τις διαφημίσεις τα περιοδικά απλά δεν θα υπήρχαν.... και προσωπικά σαν αναγνώστης θέλω σε κάποιο ποσοστό να βλέπω διαφημίσεις... για να ενημερώνομαι για το τι μπορώ να αγοράσω και απο πού...
Ευτυχώς βέβαια ούτε εκδότης είμαι ούτε έχω κάποιο οικονιμικό συμφέρων απλά με αυτό που γίνεται κάνει ΜΕΓΑΛΟ κακό στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών... και να στε σίγουροι οτι αργά η γρήγορα θα κλείσουν και άλλα περιοδικά στην ελλάδα, στην υπόλυπη ευρώπη, και στην αμερική και η πληροφόρησή μας θα γίνει ακόμα λιγότερη... Και αν δεν θεωρείται τόσο συμαντική την ύπαρξη αυτών των περιοδικών... απλά δεν θα ψάχνατε να τα αντιγράψετε...
Προσωπικά έχω δει άτομα να κάνουν ακόμα και καριέρα και επιχειρίσεης στην καλιφόρνια με αφορμή κάποια κατασκευή περιοδικού.... Τόσο συμαντική είναι η διατήρηση των περιοδικών...

----------


## savnik

Μια ερώτηση απλή.
Όλα τα προγράμματα που έχεις στο κομπιούτερ σου τα έχεις αγορασμένα;

----------


## jvourv

Κανείς δεν έχει ΟΛΑ τα προγράμματα στον υπολογιστή του αγορασμένα.
Δεν είναι υπερβολικό όμως να ζητάμε όλα τα προγράμματα του υπολογιστή μας δωρεάν;
Επίσης δεν είναι υπερβολικό να ζητάμε κάθε νέα έκδοση κάποιου λογισμικού δωρεάν από την εταιρεία;
Παράλληλα δεν είναι κομματάκι υπερβολικό (εκτός από παράνομο) να ζητάει κανείς ακόμα και ΟΛΑ τα τεύχη του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ δωρεάν;
Στα αδικήματα υπάρχουν διάφορα επίπεδα...από πταίσματα έως κακουργήματα
Το ένα τεύχος που μπορεί να μη βρίσκεις έχει τεράστια διαφορά με ΟΛΑ τα τεύχη
Εγώ προσωπικά βρίσκω υπερβολική την προσδοκία του φίλου που θα ήθελε ακόμα και ΟΛΑ τα τεύχη δωρεάν

----------


## Lykos1986

> Δεν είναι υπερβολικό όμως να ζητάμε όλα τα προγράμματα του υπολογιστή μας δωρεάν;



Μπα, καθόλου υπερβολικό θα έλεγα! Όταν για να εξοπλίσεις με τρία-τέσσερα άκρος απαιτούμενα προγράμματα θα χρειαστείς κάπου στα 2000Euros (για να μη μιλήσω για προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιούμε ως ηλεκτρονικοί και δεν μας φτάνουν ούτε 10000Euros) και όλα αυτά για έναν υπολογιστή σπιτιού ενός φοιτητή (τα οποία σε ένα μήνα θα πρέπει να τα κάνεις ανανέωση γιατί θα υπάρχουν 100 bugs και θα πρέπει να τις πληρώσεις τις ανανεώσεις) τότε σίγουρα προτιμώ την μαύρη μέθοδο!!!

Εξάλλου μην προσπαθούμε να δείξουμε την καλή μας πλευρά! Το 90% της επιστήμης και τεχνολογίας που αναπτύσσετε παγκοσμίως έχει γίνει με χρήση πειρατικού λογισμικού! Οπότε αφού οι εταιρίες κολοσσοί που εντελή θα βγάλουν και κέρδος από αυτό που θα πουλήσουν (το οποίο το ανέπτυξαν σε μεγάλο ποσοστό με πειρατικό λογισμικό) χρησιμοποιούν μη νόμιμο λογισμικό γιατί εγώ που είμαι ένας απλός φοιτητής ή χομπίστας ή μια μικρή επιχείρηση να νιώθω τύψεις… για ποιο λόγο να τα αγοράσω από την στιγμή που τα βρίσκω δωρεάν; 

Η πειρατεία μάλλον τελικός κάνει καλό στη τεχνολογία και όχι κακό!


Επίσης διαφωνώ με την άποψη ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε ένα περιοδικό από την στιγμή που κοστίζει μόνο δύο πακέτα τσιγάρα, ή δύο καφέδες ή ένα γλυκό ή ή ή ή …. Απλά την θεωρώ λίγο απλή σκέψη (αλλά αυτό είναι άποψή μου)!!! Και όλα τα προηγούμενα ποιος θα τα πληρώσει όταν υπάρχει ένας πορισμένος αριθμός χρημάτων; Η μήπως θα πρέπει να παίρνουμε το περιοδικό και μετά να μην κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο;

----------


## thanos

Αναμφισβητητα η ''πειρατεια'' των περιοδικων δεν ειναι σωστη, αλλα ας μη φτασουμε στο σημειο να μιλαμε για ''αναρχια'' μαλλον ''αναγκαιο κακο'' θα το χαρακτηριζα.Το ελεκτορ απευθυνεται σε ερασιτεχνικο κοινο που ειδικα στην φτωχη και καταφρονημενη Ελλαδιτσα μας προσπαθει με το χαμηλο του μισθο να κρατησει την αγαπη του για τα ηλεκτρονικα.Το φαινομενο της βαθμιαιας εξαφανισης παρομοιων τεχνικων περιοδικων απο την ελληνικη αγορα μαλλον οφειλεται στη μειωση του αγοραστικου κοινου και οχι στην πειρατεια..(οι παλιοι θυμουνται τις εποχες που η μιση Ελλαδα εφτιαχνε κατασκευες με λυχνιες χαρη σε δυο τρια βιβλια της εποχης) και γι αυτη τη συρρικνωση το ελεκτορ μαλλον αδιαφορει,πουλωντας ακομα και το πιο απλο κυκλωματακι που δημοσιευει με καθε τροπο (pdf,cd,downloads,βιβλια,kits), ενω ακομη μεγαλα και εγκυρα εγκυρα περιοδικα δινουν ελευθερη προσβαση στα παλαια τους αρθρα για χαρη της προοδου της επιστημης και του αναγνωστικου τους κοινου.
 Η τακτικη που ακολουθει το ελεκτορ τουλαχιστον εμενα μου φαινεται καθαρα κερδοσκοπικη...ενω εχω και καποιες αμφιβολιες για το ποσο το ιδιο το περιοδικο σεβεται τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα των αρθρογραφων του.
 Αυτα βεβαια δεν δικαιολογουν σε καμμια περιπτωση την πειρατεια αν και πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει ατομο στο χωρο μας που να μην εκτιμα το ελεκτορ και να μην το αγοραζει ακομα και αν εχει προσβαση σε πειρατικα αντιτυπα.
 Τελος ο chip εκανε μια αναφορα για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα των κυκλωματων του forum δε νομιζω οτι θα δημοσιευοταν χωρις τη συγκαταθεση του σχεδιαστη αν και στα περισσοτερα δεν τιθεται τετοιο θεμα θα ηταν σα να ζηταμε πνευματικα δικαιωματα για ενα ''σκεφτομαι και γραφω'' που γραψαμε στην πρωτη δημοτικου και μαλιστα απο λυσαρι... ή θα επρεπε να πληρωσουμε δικαιωματα στον Αmpere το Maxwell...

----------


## NOE

Ερώτηση:
Ένα περιοδικό που είναι γεμάτο διαφημήσεις, Γιατί θα πρέπει να το πληρώνω και μάλιστα ακριβά? 

Μέχρι πρόσφατα έπερνα το περιοδικό ΜΟΤΟ το οποίο είναι από το ακριβότερα περιοδικά, πριν 2 χρόνια είχε 4.5 Ευρώ και σήμερα έχει 7, μέχρι που σπάστηκα από της πολλές διαφημήσεις, πήρα ένα πρόσφατο τευχος και μετρησα το σύνολο των σελίδων του περιοδικού, μετά μετρησα της σελίδες των διαφημήσεων (μόνο των ολοσέλιδων διαφημήσεων) και με εκλπηξή διαπήστωσα πως το 68% της ύλης ήταν διαφημήσεις ολοσέλιδες, της μικρές διαφημήσεις στην άκρη των σελίδων δεν της μετράω. Τους έστειλα mail και τους έθεσα το ερώτημα, από τις 300++ σελίδες του περιοδικού, οι 200+ είναι διαφημήσεις ολοσέλιδες, γιατί το περιοδηκό να είναι ένα από τα ακριβότερα? μου απάντησαν αλλα δεν με ικανοποιησε η απάντηση τους.

Το ίδιο ιδιο ερώτημα έχω και για την κρατική τηλεόραση, αφού έχει διαφημήσεις γιατί πρέπει να την πληρώνω και στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ ??? δηλαδή οι άλλοι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί πως συντηρούνται μόνο από της διαφημήσεις?  Στην Αγγλία το κρατικό κανάλι που το πληρώνει ο λαός, δεν έχει ουτε μία διαφήμηση, πώς μπορεί και συντηρείται?

Ισως εδώ στην Ελλαδά έχουν συνηθήσει να τα πέρνουν και από τον λαό και από τους χορηγους, μήπως αυτό είναι παγκόσμια ελληνική πατέντα?

----------


## thanos

''Ερώτηση: 
Ένα περιοδικό που είναι γεμάτο διαφημήσεις, Γιατί θα πρέπει να το πληρώνω και μάλιστα ακριβά?''

Μαλλον γιατι εισαι κοροιδο...(χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι...)Υπαρχουν φτηνοτεροι και καλυτεροι τροποι ενημερωσης..
Οσο για την κρατικη τηλ εδω προσπαθουν να την κανουν 50% ιδιωτικη και εμεις να συνεχιζουμε να πληρωνουμε στις διαφημισεις θα κολαγανε?
μερικοι που το παλεψαν δικαστικα εχουν δικαιωθει...αλλα τρεχα γυρευε This is Greeeeece!

(υπαρχει και η αλλη πλευρα πχ οι γυναικες παιρνουν τα περιοδικα τους ειδικα για να δουν τις διαφημησεις!!!)  :Shocked:

----------


## GEWKWN

παιδια εμενα η αποψη μου εχει ως
εξις:
θεωρω οτι ενα περιοδικο που 
στην ουσια ειναι μια μεταφραση
μιας ξενης εκδοσης θα επρεπε απλα
να ειναι πιο φτηνο .
Το γεγονος οτι τα "περιεργα" εξαρτηματα
που κατα καιρους βαζει στο "ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ"
ΤΕΥΧΟΣ δεν υπαρχουν με κανει να σκευτομαι
οτι ειμαι Μ _ _ _ _ _ Σ Με Περικεφαλαια.

Τωρα για το αν ειναι θεμιτη η αναζητηση
του φιλου για ολα τα τευχη του ελεκτορ
νομιζω οτι για μεταφρασμενο τευχος
ειναι οκ για καποια ξενη εκδοση του εν λογω
περιοδικου δεν θα συνφωνουσα με την αναζητηση

για το "κρατικο καναλι" που αναφερθηκε θα 
γραψω μονο οτι η Δραμα καλυφτηκε στο 
ψηφιακο μπουκετο με προτοβουλια του δημου
θα γραψω οτι ο πομπος που ηταν να μπει μετα απο
πολλες περιπετειες στην Θασο για να καληψει ενα
πολυ μεγαλο μερος της επικρατιας ,επεστρεψε στην
Αθηνα για να εκπεψει το Δευτερο Ψηφιακο Πακετο!
Στην Καβαλα πληρωνουμε τελη κυκλοφοριας στον δημο
και πληρονουμε και παρκιν.Τι λετε Τωρα!!!

----------


## kingor83

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω απόψεις και μάλλιστα πολλές και ποικίλες για το ταπεινό μου θεματάκι ...

Ίσως σε κάποιους να φάνηκα υπερβολικός αλλά κατά την δική μου γνώμη δεν είμαι καθόλου. Κατ'αρχάς
να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι υπάρχουν περιοδικά που αναμένω πως και πως και δεν έχω χάσει τεύχος από το πρώτο,
για πολλούς πολλούς μήνες και τα ακουμπάω κανονικά γιατί τα πιστεύω. Επίσης υπάρχει λογισμικό που
χρησιμοποιώ (όχι στον τομέα των ηλεκτρονικών) που λέω ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να μου περίσσευαν 2000 ευρώ να τους
τα έδινα με την ψυχή μου γιατί τα αξίζουν μέχρι τελευταίο σεντ ... Δεν μπορούμε όμως να τα έχουμε όλα
και να τα κάνουμε όλα ...

Προσωπικά είμαι αρχάριος και το περισσότερο μέρος των τευχών του περιοδικού δεν θα ήταν για τα μέτρα μου ...
Επειδή ανεβαίνω όμως και με ενδιαφέρουν πραγματικά τα ηλεκτρονικά θέλω να βρω παλαιότερα τεύχη...
Και ΟΛΑ αν μπορούσα και να ξεκινήσω διάβασμα τώρα! Γιατί μ'αρέσει! Αν κάποιος για παράδειγμα που έχει όλα
τα τεύχη του ελέκτορ και είναι ικανοποιημένος έπρεπε να τα αγοράσει ΟΛΑ μαζί πώς θα του φαινόταν ??? Έχει
κάνει κανείς σούμα να δει πόσα βγαίνουν  :Question: 

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το εντάξω στα αγαπημένα μου περιοδικά
και από 2 να τα κάνω 3 και να τα παίρνω μήνα με τον μήνα ... Αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να δώσω τόσα χρήματα
μην γνωρίζοντας καν τι θα βρω μέσα ... Δεν είναι 2 πακέτα τσιγάρα λοιπόν ... Είναι τσιγάρα 3-4 χρόνων μαζεμένα
να τα δώσεις ...

Απ'την άλλη οι συλλογές δεν γίνονται σε μια μέρα ... Ε, το internet έχει αντίθετη άποψη ...  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 
Μην πιάσουμε τα mp3 και αρχίζουμε τις ηθικολογίες γιατί ΔΕΝ υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να τα αγοράζει όλα και
να τα έχει νόμιμα ... Μα εδω, μα εκεί κάπου την κάνει ... Και αποκτά πράγματα που πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ θα έδινε
χρήματα για να τα αποκτήσει αλλά τα έχει ... Έτσι διαδίδονται και μουσικές ... Και λογισμικά και γίνονται Νο1
και κερδίζουν δις ... Και τελικά τα παίρνουν από τις διαφημιστικές και τους σταθμούς ... Κύκλο κάνουν...

Προσωπικά θα μπορούσα να βρω τα πάντα - ίσως και λίγο περισσότερα - από αυτά που έχει το ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ δωρεάν
στο internet ... Σε διάφορα φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών όπως και αυτό ... Με ενδιαφέρει το ελέκτορ και θέλω να τους
δώσω χρήματα αλλά κέρδισαν έναν πελάτη από το τωρινό τεύχος και μετά ... Τα παλαιότερα δεν μπορώ να τα
πάρω τόσο απλά ... ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ... 

Τέλος να πω πως για το νέο σχετικά χόμπυ μου έχω ακουμπήσει 100+ ευρώ σε διάφορα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών
τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μου περισσεύουν... Πάντως του ξένου ελέκτορ ήδη κατεβαίνουν
οι χρονιές 2003-04-05 και όταν ολοκληρωθούν όποιος θέλει ας κάνει ένα pm ...

Μερικές απαντήσεις τώρα επι προσωπικού ... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Φίλε chip : Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω την συλλογή με τα mp3 σου σε σχέση με τα CD που έχεις στο ράφι ... 
και κάτι ακόμα ... Νομίζω πως η διάδοση των ηλεκτρονικών έστω και παράνομα μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει
στο περιοδικό ... Όπως είπα πριν, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τα δίνω αν κάτι με ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά στο μέλλον...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Φίλε jvourv : Δεν είμαι και δολοφόνος βρε ... Είμαι όσο παράνομος όσο είμαστε όλοι μας  :Exclamation:  Ακριβώς τόσο  :Exclamation: 
Πάντως αν θες να τα συγκρίνεις και τα βάλεις όλα στη ζυγαριά ... Λογισμικό, μουσική, περιοδικά, ταινίες, απομιμήσεις
από τους φίλους μας τους πλανώδιους ... ΟΛΑ ... Σε σχέση με τα αυθεντικά που κατέχει κάποιος είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον
το ποσοστό νομίμων / παρανόμων που προκύπτει ... Ακόμα και εσύ που πρωτοστατείς ενάντια στην πειρατία δεν νομίζω
να είναι περισσότερα τα νόμιμά σου ... Σκέψου ότι για μια συλλογή με mp3 ενός CD (δεν παίζει να μην έχεις έστω και μία!!!)
με 100+ κομμάτια ... πόσα αυθεντικά CD των 15ευρώ (και λίγα λέω) θα ήθελες για να την φτιάξεις και κρίνε μόνος σου
αν είσαι για πταίσμα ή για κακούργημα βάσει του ποσού...   :Wink:  Και μίλαω για ΜΙΑ συλλογή ... Υπολόγιζε κομμάτι και CD!!!
Κομμάτι και 15ευρώ - στην καλύτερη - ...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Αυτά τα ολίγα από αυτόν που άνοιξε το θέμα ...

Και τελικά : αν κάποιος κάνει την καλή (πολύ χλωμό το κόβω για Ελλάδα) ή ξέρει που υπάρχουν ας κάνει ένα pm ...   :Wink:

----------


## djweltall

Des to kai alliws. Eheis ena periodiko, to danizeis se ena filo sou. Meta aftos mporei na to kanei oti thelei kai na sto epistrepsei. Meta esy to ksanadanizeis se allo filo sou kai paei legontas. Dld akoma kai o danismos einai poiniko adikima? Eleos!! 
Kata kapoio tropo ta P2P me afti ti logiki leitourgoun.

----------


## kingor83

Αν μπεις στην διαδικασία να ψάξεις τα περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη εύκολα...

Η πειρατεία εξ'αρχής δημιουργήθηκε γιατί δεν μπορούσαν οι χρηματικές δυνατότητες να καλύψουν τις επιθυμίες.

Πιάνω τυχαίο παράδειγμα την μουσική ... :

Αν δεν υπήρχε πειρατεία δεν θα αγόραζε κανείς περισσότερα CD απ'όσα αγοράζει τώρα (1CD/2μήνες προσωπικά) γιατί απλά δεν βγαίνει! Άρα δεν θα έπαιζαν σε όλα τα αυτοκίνητα οι "νέες" μουσικές, δεν θα έπαιζαν στα σπίτια, δεν θα τα ήξερε ο κόσμος να τα ζητήσει από ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, δεν θα έμπαιναν στα charts, δεν θα έπαιρναν χρήματα από τους σταθμούς που θα τα έπαιζαν όλη την ώρα, δεν θα έκαναν νέο συμβόλαιο με δισκογραφική, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ !!!

Η αγοραστική δύναμη είναι ίδια και κατόπιν πειρατείας είναι η ίδια  :Exclamation:  Αν κάτι σου αρέσει πραγματικά πολύ δεν σου πάει η καρδιά να το έχεις "ψεύτικο" και πας και το αγοράζεις ... Η Micro$oft επίτηδες τα έχει αφήσει ανοιχτά τα windows και για αυτό τα χρησιμοποιεί το 95% των υπολογιστών του πλανήτη! Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που γιγαντώθηκε!!! ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ !!! Βάσει του ότι όποιος είναι να το αγοράσει θα το αγοράσει η πειρατεία=διάδοση κάνει καλό!!!

Προσωπικά είμαι μουσικός και θα έκανα τούμπες, θα ήμουν ο πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη αν έβλεπα στο pir@te b@y ένα torrent με την μουσική μου να έχει 1.953.234 leechers !!! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάει μπροστά η μουσική μου και "πουλάει" !!! Δεν θα έκλαιγα για το 1.953.234 x 3 ευρώ ανά CD στον καλλιτέχνη = 5.859.702 ευρώ στην τσέπη γιατί η δισκογραφική εταιρία αν τις πήγαινα τέτοια νούμερα (Ναι! Είναι τρόπος μέτρησης φήμης πλέον - και πολύ πολύ αξιόπιστος!!! ) θα μου έκανε συμβόλαιο με 10.000.000 ευρώ και 3 ευρώ ανά CD !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phoebus

Εγώ προσωπικά αν ήμουν κάποιος γνωστός μουσικός δε θα είχα πρόβλημα με τη πειρατεία, όσοι θελαν να αγοράσουν τη μουσική μου ας την αγόραζαν. Τα χρήματα για να συνεχίσω και να ζήσω θα ήταν υπεραρκετά πιστεύω.

Το μόνο που δε θα δεχόμουν και θα το πολεμούσα πραγματικά θα ήταν κάποιος άλλος τραγουδιστής να χρησιμοποιεί τα τραγούδια μου λίγο τροποποιημένα και να υποστηρίζει ότι είναι απολύτως δικές του δημιουργίες. Για εμένα αυτό είναι κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας με το πλήρες νόημα.

Τώρα αν κάποιος μουσικός τον πειράζει η πειρατεία δικαίωμά του.

----------


## NOE

Πριν μερικά χρόνια έτυχε να βρήσκομαι σε μία συναυλία των Active member στον Αγιο Παντελεημονα Αμυνταίου, καποια στιγμή ο τραγουδιστής του συγκροτήματος είπε στο μικρόφωνο: Η πειρατεία δεν σκοτώνει την μουσική......... σκοτώνει τις δισκογραφικές.

Μήπως τα έσοδα των τραγουδιστών δεν εξαρτώντε απο τον αριθμό των αριθμό των γνήσιων αντιτύπων που θα πουληθούν? τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## NOE

Και κάτι ακόμα, ένα μέλος του συγκροτήματος Υπόγεια Τροχεία είναι φίλος μου, το συγκρότημα ξεκίνησε το 1984 και εχουν κυκλοφορήσει CD τους απο γνωστή δισκογραφική, εγώ τα cd τους δεν τα αγόρασα, μου τα έδωσε ο ίδιος και τα αντεγραψα.

----------


## NOE

Για την microsoft που αναφερθηκε παραπάνω, πιστευετε οτι δεν μπορει (αν θελει) να εντοπισει όλους του υπολογιστες στο διαδύκτιο που χρησημοποιούν παράνομα καποιο απο τα λογισμικα τις και να το κλειδώσει? προσωπικά πιστευω ότι μπορεί να το κανει, απλά δεν θέλει γιατί κανοντας τα στραβά ματια κατάφερε να καθιερώσει τα λογισμικά της, όταν καποιοσ ανοιξει ενα ψιλικατζιδικο και θα πρεπει στο pc του μαγαζιού να έχει νομιμο λογισμικό, για ποιον λόγο θα αγοράσει λογισμικό απο την microsoft? επιδή ειναι το καλύτερο (δε νομίζω) ή επιδή είναι καθιερωμένο το χρησημοποιούν όλοι και θα είναι συμβατός με όλους?

----------


## chip

1. Κατ' αρχήν μίλησα για σεβασμό πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας όσο είναι δυνατόν... (αν και αυτό είναι πάλι παράνομο). Δηλαδή δεν περιμένω από έναν φοιτητή να αγοράσει το ORCAD δίνωντας 6000 ευρώ. Άλλωστε το ORCAD είναι ένα εργαλείο που φτιάχτηκε με σκοπό να πουλήσει σε εταιρείες. Έτσι δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση φοιτητής να το έχει παράνομα αλλά θα το θεωρούσα απαράδεκτο εταιρεία να μην το έχει νόμιμα (και 2-3 σοβαρές που ξέρω το έχουν νόμιμα).
Αντίθετα τα περιοδικά απευθύνται σε ερασιτέχνες και έχουν τιμή που μπορεί να δώσει ο ερασιτέχνης. 
Φυσικά δεν θα περίμενα κάποιος να δώσει 1000-2000 ευρώ για τα παλαιά τεύχη όμως θα περίμενα απο εδώ και πέρα να τα αγοράζει... και ο λόγος που έγραψα ήταν οτι θεώρησα οτι αναπτύσεται μία λογική του στιλ όπως αντιγράφο τα mp3 αντιγράφο τα περιοδικά... Πιστεύω οτι οι δισκογρφικές δεν κινδυνεύουν (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσετε) με κλείσιμο (προς το παρόν) από την πειρατία της μουσικής όμως τα λίγα περιοδικά που απομένουν πιστεύω οτι κινδυνεύουν.
2.Όταν έγραψα για αναρχεία αναφερόμουν στη λογική κάνω κάτι επειδή έτσι με βολεύει και έτσι μου αρέσει και δεν μπαίνω στη λογική αν είναι σωστο ή οχι αν είναι νόμιμο ή παράνομο.
3.Αναφέρθηκε ένα παράδειγμα περιοδικού με 200 σελίδες διαφημίσεων.... πιστεύω οτι απέχει πολύ από τα περιοδικά ηλεκτρονικής... Άλλωστε μπορεί κανείς να μετρήσει τις σελίδες και να υπολογίσει πολύ χονδρικά τα έσοδα του περιοδικού. από την άλλη αν μετρήσει τα άτομα που απασχολεί ένα περιοδικό και τα έξοδα εκτύπωσης διακίνησης κλπ... καταλαβαίνει κανείς οτι μία τιμή γύρω στα 5 ευρώ δεν είναι και υπερβολική... Το αν βέβαια η ύλη αξίζει για 5 ευρώ (σε σχέση με τα ενδιαφέροντα του καθενός)....αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.
4.Προσωπικά κάνω οτι μπορώ για να χρησιμοποιώ νόμιμο λογισμικό... πχ για κειμενογράφο openoffice για τους μικροελεγκτές AVRSTUDIO για CPLD CUPL, για ALTERA το δωρεάν λογισμικό MUXPLUS II κλπ... Σχεδίαση τυπωμένων δεν κάνω τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια γιατί απλά δεν έχω νόμιμο λογισμικό και κανένα με λογική τιμή δεν με καλύπτει. Ίσως τελικά αγοράσω το EDWin XP στην χαμηλή τιμή για προσωπική χρήση... (προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το ORCAD)
ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μπορεί κανείς να αγοράσει εύκολα και στην ελλάδα το mp3 που θέλει με περίπου 1 ευρώ ανά κομμάτι (όπως στην αμερική) και να στε σίγουροι οτι δεν πρόκειται ούτε καν να σκεφτώ για παράνομο mp3.
5.Το αν ενδιαφέρει τους καλιτέχνες για την πειρατία στη μουσική εξαρτάται από τον καλιτέχνη... Δηλαδή έναν καλιτέχνη με μικρές πωλήσεις που έχει ένα συμβόλαιο με μια εταιρεία στο οποίο αναφέρεται οτι θα πάρει ένα ποσό για το δίσκο που βγάζει δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η πειρατία γιατι είτε πουλήσει είτε όχι το ίδιο ποσό θα πάρει ενώ η πειρατία τον βοηθά στο να γίνει περισσότερο γνωστός οπότε να πουλάει περισσότερο στο μέλλον και φυσικά να πετύχει ένα καλό συμβόλαιο σε κάποιο μαγαζί.
Ένα καλιτέχνη από την άλλη που είναι ανάμεσα στα μεγάλα ονόματα δεν τον συμφέρει η πειρατία γιατί πέρνει ποσοστά από τις πωλήσεις οπότε χάνει χρήματα...
6.Όποια και αν είναι η πραγματικότητα, έχει δεν έχει το forum Κυκλωματα από περιοδικά, σίγουρα θα πρέπει να γίνεται κάθε προσπάθεια να μην έχει... και να έχει πάντα κυκλώματα των μελών της... κάτι που μας αφορά όλους βέβαια.
7. Όσον αφορά τη microsoft το οτι κάνει τα στραβά μάτια δεν σημαίνει οτι της αρέσει και οτι δεν ζημιώνεται απλά με την παρούσα κατάσταση δεν την συμφέρει κάτι διαφορετικό... Είναι περίπου σα να κλέβουν και να μην το καταγγέλεις γιατί ξέρεις οτι δεν θα συληφθούν οι διαρήκτες και μετά θα σου κάνουν χειρότερα. Φυσικά βέβαια ούτε εγω συμφωνώ με την τιμολογιακή της πολιτική... και πιστεύω οτι αν πχ έδινε για 30 ευρώ τα WIN XP PRO όλοι θα τα χαν νόμιμα και θα χε περισσότερα έσοδα συνολικά... Όπως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι δυνατόν το office να είναι πολύ ακριβότερο από τα WIN ενώ (πιστεύω) οτι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να κατασκευάσεις μία σουίτα γραφείου απ΄οτι ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα. Το αποτέλεσμα βέβαια είναι ελάχιστες εταιρίες να έχουν νόμιμο Office και οι περισσότεροι να έχουν είτε παράνομο είτε το δωρεάν openoffice.

----------


## kingor83

Φίλε chip,

Απαντώ σε 3 σχόλιά σου μιας και τα υπόλοιπα με βρίσκουν "σχεδόν" σύμφωνο ...

5. Σίγουρα αν όση μουσική διακινούνταν στο internet ήταν νόμιμη, τα χρήματα στις δισκογραφικές και στους καλλιτέχνες θα ήταν περισσότερα!!! Όμως κάτι τέτοιο είναι απλά ανέφικτο διότι η αγοραστική δύναμη δεν είναι ανεξάντλητη, είναι περιορισμένη και αν αύριο το πρωί σταματούσε αυτή η "παράνομη" διακίνηση να είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα υπήρχε αλλαγή στις ποσότητες αγορών σε δίσκους! Όλοι αγοράζουν ακόμη και σήμερα αλλά μέχρι εκεί που μπορούν... Οι μεγάλοι καλλιτέχνες ή συγκροτήματα δεν περιμένουν τις πωλήσεις για να πάρουν χρήματα... Τα έχουν ήδη πάρει από την δισκογραφική και τις διαφημίσεις ή τα live τους. Οι "μικροί" καλλιτέχνες ΔΕΝ περιμένουν να ζήσουν από τη μουσική γιατί είναι στην διαδικασία του να γίνουν γνωστοί και προς το παρόν - ακόμα και μετά από 2 δίσκους - ΞΟΔΕΥΟΥΝ χρήματα ... Δεν κοιτάνε να κερδίσουν! (Μιλάω εκ των έσω...) Προσωπικά έχω φίλο που για να κυκλοφορήσει CD με μεγάλη εταιρία και να γίνει γνωστός ήδη έχει ξοδέψει από την τσέπη του 10,000 ευρώ και ακόμα δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει το CD ... Δεν περιμένει να τα πάρει πίσω από τις πωλήσεις όμως, το διακινεί και μόνος του μέσω internet για να καταφέρει να διαδοθεί και να έχει καλύτερη συμφωνία από την δισκογραφική στο επόμενο album ...

6. Είναι διαφορετικό να θες να κατοχυρώσεις πνευματικά κάτι μοναδικό που δημιούργησες (πχ. ένα αντικείμενο, έναν κώδικα σε ένα πρόγραμμα ή μικροελεκτή, ένα τραγούδι) και διαφορετικό να θες να κατοχυρώσεις ένα σχηματικό με αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές. Είναι λεπτά τα όρια που αφορούν στην πνευματική ιδιοκτησία τότε... Δηλαδή αν εσύ βγάλεις ένα περιοδικό και έχεις ένα άρθρο σχετικά με το πως να ανάψεις ένα LED με μία μπαταρία σημαίνει ότι όποιος το κάνει από εδώ και πέρα είναι παράνομος αν δεν έχει το περιοδικό ...  :Question: 

7. Η micro$oft προσωπικά πιστεύω πως η ίδια κυκλοφορεί τα cracks της και αφήνει τα "πολύτιμα" λογισμικά της "ξεβράκωτα" στο θέμα προστασίας γιατί έχει πιάσει το νόημα ... Και καλά κάνει κατά την γνώμη μου γιατί δεν έχει ανάγκη κανέναν μας (ιδιώτη) να πάρει αυθεντικά τα XP Home για να ζήσει σαν εταιρία ...  Γιατί πολύ απλά εκμεταλλεύτηκε το θέμα "πειρατεία" προς δικό της όφελος και κέρδισε από την φήμη της ... όχι από τις πωλήσεις της ...

----------


## phoebus

φίλε chip νομίζω πως το ORCAD υπάρχει και σε δωρεάν δοκιμαστική DEMO έκδοση που σου επιτρέπει μέχρι 15 εξαρτήματα στο κύκλωμα αλλά μπορείς να το χωρίσεις ένα κύκλωμα σε πολλά μικρά. Και πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλα DEMO η freeware προγράμματα για σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων. Πάντως αφού θες να έχεις νόμιμο αυτό το λογισμικό θα σου πρότεινα να το κατεβάσεις σπασμένο αν δεν υπάρχει δοκιμαστική έκδοση και να το δοκιμάσεις πριν το αγοράσεις, αυτό πιστεύω είναι σωστό.

Για τα περιοδικά μη ξεχνάμε ότι η τιμή τους πρέπει να πηγαίνει και με τη ζήτηση τους κανονικά. Ενα περιοδικό που κάνει 1 εκατομμύριο πωλήσεις μπορεί να πωλήται πολύ πιο φτηνά από ένα μικρό περιοδικό (άσε που και θα παίρνει πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα από τις διαφημίσεις αφού είναι πιο γνωστό).



Και μη ξεχνάμε και τις κονσόλες video games, είναι ολοφάνερο ότι είναι κατασκευασμένες για να modarode και να παίζουν πειρατικά. Οταν ανοίγεις ένα xbox και βλέπεις σε όλη τη πλακέτα ένα σημείο ορθογώνιο με τεράστιες επαφές χωρίς τίποτα πάνω να σε περιμένει να κολλήσεις πάνω ένα mod chip.... η να βγαίνουν 3 διαφορετικά games με exploit για να φορτώσεις μη εξουσιοδοτημένο κώδικα ώστε να αλλάξεις τα BIOS...

----------


## chip

To ORCAD το ξέρω πολύ καλά και το έχω σαν βάση σύγκριση των άλλων προγραμμάτων. Έχω δοκιμάσει κάποια σε DEMO όπως το EDwin XP αλλά δεν έχουν την χρηστικότητα και την εξυπνάδα του ORCAD. Δηλαδή πχ για να σχεδιάσεις μία γραμμή (manual) πρέπει να κάνεις πολύ περισσότερα κλικ στο ποντίκι. Ύστερα δεν έχουν αυτό το πολύ οραίο με την βάση δεδομένων που έχει το orcad και μπορείς να τα χειρίζεσαι όλα μέσα από πίνακες (όποιος δουλεύει Orcad το ξέρει αυτό το χαρακτηρισιτκό). 
Έτσι δεδομένου οτι θέλω να δώσω το πολύ 300 ευρώ (και κατα προτίμηση έως 150) δυσκολεύομαι να βρώ κάποιο χωρίς περιορισμούς στις βιβλιοθήκες (δεν με ενδιαφέρει βέβαια τόσο πόσα εξαρτήματα θα έχει όταν το αγοράσω έτοιμα) και στα χαρακτηστικά της πλακέτας (μέγεθως αριθμός εξαρτημάτων οπών κλπ), να κάνει σχηματικό και πλακέτα (προσομοίωση δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα)  να μπορεί να κάνει τουλάχιστον έως 4 επίπεδα πλακέτα και να μπορεί να βγάζει εκτός απο gerber files και  postscript (το θεωρώ απολύτως απαραίτητο για να μπορώ να τυπώσω film σε τυπογραφείο με fotoplotter). Το EDwin XP κάνει τα περισσότερα από αυτά (στην έκδοση για προσωπική χρήση που κοστίζει το 10% της επαγγελματικής) αλλά δεν το βρήκα ιδιαίτερα έξυπνο στις λειτουργίες του και γι αυτό το σκέφτομαι και το ξανασκέφτομαι επίσης δεν ξέρω ακόμα αν βγάζει Postscript έξοδο.

----------


## gsmaster

Απο το gerber μπορείς να βγάλεις postscript χρησιμοποιώντας το GerbTool. Και εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ orcad έτσι το κάνω.

----------


## chip

Στο  orcad το ξέρω....είπα για την περίπτωση που αγοράσω κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα οτι θέλω να βγάζει Postscript (δηλαδή να έχει το αντίστοιχο του gerbtool)

----------


## ignatios67

*edited by gRooV:* Το μήνυμά διαγράφεται.

----------


## antonis_x

φιλε chip αυτο που εσυ ανεφερες ποιο πανω ως αναρχια δεν εχει να κανει με την αναρχια αλλα με την εννοια της "αταξιας"η κατι τετοιο,παντως η λεξη αναρχια ηταν αστοχη,γιατι αναρχια ειναι μια ιδεολογια με συγκεκριμενες αποψεις και οχι με επειχηρημα το κανω οτι μου κχχχχχχχ επειδη ετσι γουσταρω.
 εχω ολη τη σειρα του ελεκτορ απο το πρωτο τευχος μεχρι και το τελευταιο(εκτος 5-6 τευχων) και τα εχω μαζεψει με πααρα πολυ κοπο.απο τα 300κατι τευχη δεν εχω αγορασει ουτε τα 30,και αυτο γιατι δεν διατιθεμαι να δωσω 5ευρω(ακομα και να μου περισευαν ,που δεν μου περισευουν) για ενα περιοδικο(οποιοδηποτε περιοδικο) το οποιο εκτος του οτι ειναι μεταφρασμενο αρα θα επρεπε να ειναι και πιο φτηνο,ειναι γεματο διαφημισεις,και επιπλεον εναν μικροελεγκτη που μπορει να κανει 4 ευρω απο τα μαγαζια το πουλανε προγραμματισμενο μπορει και 15 ευρω χωρις τα εξοδα αποστολης.

----------


## chip

Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις οτι η εργασία πρέπει να αμοίβεται... Κάποιοι δουλεύουν στο περιοδικό και με αυτή τη δουλειά ζουν αυτοί και οι οικογένειές τους και είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν πλουτίζουν ούτε αυτοί ούτε το περιοδικό.... 
Σκέψου λοιπόν πόσο θα πρέπει να πληρώνεται ένας υπάλληλος, πρόσ8εσε δώρα επιδώματα κλπ...και να δεις τη έξοδα λειτουργίας έχει ένα περιοδικό και αν τα 5 ευρώ που ζητά είναι πολλά... (ακόμα και με τις διαφημίσεις). Σκέψου πάλι οτι δεν πάνε στο περίπτερο αγοράζουν μια ξένη έκδοση και την μεταφράζουν αλλά προφανώς πληρώνουν συγγραφικά δικαιώματα.... Και είναι απόλυτε λογικό... γιατι όσοι σχεδίαζουν κατασκευές ξέρουν οτι δεν γίνεται σε ένα απόγευμα... αλλά μία κατασκευή θέλει ευδομαδες ή και μήνες.... Ακόμα σε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό αρθρών το περιοδικό δίνει το Hex αρχείο και μπορεί ο αναγνώστης να προγραμματίσει μόνος του τον μικροελεγκτή....

----------


## MAIKLKF

Για μισό λεπτό να μιλήσω γενικά και όχι προσωπικά και αναφέρομε σε πάμπολλες αντιγραφές διαδικτύου από επαγγελματίες μεταφρασμένες και μεταπουλούνταν σε κιτ σε φιλέδες σε τσιπ προγραμματισμένα έτυμα για χρίση πώληση εξειδικευμένων ολοκληρωμένων που πρωτίστως φροντίζουν να σηκώσουν από την αγορά πριν την δημοσίευση και πάει ο έρημος ο χομπήστας και του πίνουνε το Έμα και μιλάμε τώρα για δικαιώματα 
Δηλαδή να φυλάξουμε τα δικαιώματα του κερδοσκόπου εκδότη εμπόρου ώστε να παραβιάσουν και το υπόλοιπο σύνταγμα 

1) η αντιγραφή πληροφόρησης για μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα δεν είναι παράνομη και δεν διώκεται. εκείνος που μεταπουλά αντίγραφα δημόσιας κατοχυρωμένης ευρεσιτεχνίας είναι παράνομα και καταχρηστικά  
στον χώρο του χομπίστα πειραματιστή τα κάστρα πέσανε και από τον νόμο δεν δικάζοντα τα φωτοαντίγραφα γιατί θεωρούνται καχεκτικές φωτοτυπίες μη κερδοσκοπικού χαραχτήρα ενημερωτικά για το  κοινό

----------


## Nikos65

Δες ένα post που είχα κάνει πριν λιγο καιρό. Τα έχω ανεβάσει όλα στο ftp μου και μπορείς να τα πάρεις όλα φιλε μου, χωρίς να πληρώσεις στις εποχές μας για να κάνεις το κέφι σου. Το αρχείο ειναι 6.5 Gb και θέλει να έχεις βάλει ένα downloader εγκατεστημένο έτσι ώστε όταν κλείσω το server να κάνεις μετά RESUM.
Το αρχείο αφορά όλα τα ελληνικά τευχη του ελληνικού περιοδικού απο τότε που ιδρύθηκε μέχρι που έκλεισε.
Μακάρι στα χέρια σου να αξιοποιηθεί κάτι  ......
Νικος

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ούτε συ δεν θα το βρεις το ποστ στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι  :Wink:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω μια συλλογή (αν γινόταν και για ΟΛΑ δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα) από τα τεύχη
> του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ    Και σίγουρα δεν εννοώ το official site για αγορά ...    
> 
> Αν κανείς έχει τίποτα υπόψιν του ας ποστάρει ή ας κάνει ένα pm για να μην υπάρχει και πρόβλημα με τους
> κανονισμούς ... thanks



Eχω σχεδον ολα τα τευχη του* ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ ελληνικα και ξενα
*αν θελεις στειλε το *email σου 
*γιατι ο συντονιστης θα το σβησει το σαιτ που θα σου δωσω
το εχει κανει πολλες φορες
και οσο για πνευματικα δικαιωματα που λετε βασικα εχουν μονο τρεις στην ελλαδα η *microsoft,sony playstation,nova
*επισης το γνωριζετε *οτι απαγορευεται η φωτοτυπια αγγλικων βιβλιων εκπαιδευσης* μιας εταιριας μονο αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πια ειναι 
το ξερω γιατι κανω και φωτοτυπιες ως καταστημα και μου στειλαν ειδοποιηση με courier για τις οικονομικες επιπτωσεις αν κανω φωτοτυπιες των βιβλιων αυτων
για να εχεις καποια εταιρια πνευματικα δικαιωματα πρεπει να τα εχει κατοχηρωσει,για να εχει δικαιωμα οποιαδηποτε οικονομικης αποζημιωσης
τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα του εξωτερικου δεν ισχυουν στην ελλαδα εφοσον δεν εχουν κατοχυρωθει απο την καθε εταιρια στην ελλαδα
φιλικα

----------


## Nikos65

Nai φιλε , το κατάλαβα ... το έψαξα .. 
Το έσβησαν .. Ωστόσο όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει μήνυμα και θα του δώσω προσωπική πρόσβαση με δικό του κωδικό. Ευτυχώς εκεί που τα έχω δεν μπορούν να τα κόψουν γιατί δεν ειναι ανεβασμένα κάπου ..

----------


## Nikos65

εχω τα ελληνικά και ενδιαφέρομαι για τα ξένα γιατί δεν τα έχω όλα. Αν θές στείλε μου το site στο    evagelatosn@gmail.com

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> εχω τα ελληνικά και ενδιαφέρομαι για τα ξένα γιατί δεν τα έχω όλα. Αν θές στείλε μου το site στο evagelatosn@gmail.com



σου εστειλα email το πηρες;

----------


## MAIKLKF

στείλετε  και από εδώ την διεύθυνση 

maikdelta8@gmail.com

----------


## MAIKLKF

αν κάποιος χομπιστας διαθέτη ηλεκτρονικά περιοδικά και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή pdf παρακαλώ να στήλη καπιο ΠΜ ευχαριστώ

----------


## p_stama

Και απο εδω εαν μπορεις . 
spetros1@yahoo.com.

----------


## Άγγελος

ANGELKINGLY@HOTMAIL.COM
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΑΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΙ!
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΤΕΥΧΗ, ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ...!

----------


## xsterg

και στο xsterg@hotmail.com αν γινεται! ευχαριστω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

>
>>
>>> Μην γράφετε το η-μέιλ σας καθαρά και ξάστερα!
>>> Στο ίντερνετ κυκλοφορούν ρομποτάκια που μαζεύουν διευθύνσεις και
>>> θα σας ταράξουν στα διαφημιστικά μηνύματα!
>>
>
Μπορείτε να ζητήσετε απλά προσωπικό μήνυμα ή να γράψετε τη διεύθυνσή σας με ένα πιό μπερδεμένο τρόπο.
Λ.χ. giorgos στό hotmail kai me κατάληξη com
>
Στις καταχωρήσεις σας μπορείτε να κάνετε διόρθωση (εντός 24 ωρών από την δημιουργία τους) πατώντας το "Επεξεργασία μηνύματος".

----------

Hulk (17-08-12)

----------


## mariosinsuex

Αν είναι εφικτό και μπορεί να σταλεί  (και πάνω απόλα δεν βαριέστε), στο mariosinsuex   παπάκι  τζιμέιλ κομ.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Άγγελος

> >
> >>
> >>> Μην γράφετε το η-μέιλ σας καθαρά και ξάστερα!
> >>> Στο ίντερνετ κυκλοφορούν ρομποτάκια που μαζεύουν διευθύνσεις και
> >>> θα σας ταράξουν στα διαφημιστικά μηνύματα!
> >>
> >
> Μπορείτε να ζητήσετε απλά προσωπικό μήνυμα ή να γράψετε τη διεύθυνσή σας με ένα πιό μπερδεμένο τρόπο.
> Λ.χ. giorgos στό hotmail kai me κατάληξη com
> ...



ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ???

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η διόρθωση σε κάθε καταχώρηση γίνεται εντός 24 ωρών από τη δημιουργία της. Τώρα περιμένεις να το δει κάποιος συντονιστής και να το διορθώσει.
Σημείωση: γράφε με πεζά γράμματα, κεφαλαία στο γραπτό λόγο σημαίνει ΦΩΝΑΖΩ!
gV

----------


## Άγγελος

> Η διόρθωση σε κάθε καταχώρηση γίνεται εντός 24 ωρών από τη δημιουργία της. Τώρα περιμένεις να το δει κάποιος συντονιστής και να το διορθώσει.
> Σημείωση: γράφε με πεζά γράμματα, κεφαλαία στο γραπτό λόγο σημαίνει ΦΩΝΑΖΩ!
> gV



Οκ, Ειχα καιρό να γράψω στο φόρουμ μας εδώ και το είχα ξεχάσει  για τα κεφαλαία....
Για τον συντονιστή πρέπει να το αναφέρω εγώ κάπου???

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Exω εγω μερικα τευχη του ελεκτορ σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη θα τα ανεβασω σε 5 λεπτα

----------


## michaelcom

ρε παιδια εγω χρησιμοποιω ανοιχτου κωδικα λογισμικο!!
Και σε θεματα ηλεκτρονικης και παντου! δεν εχω τπτ πειρατικο και δεν μου χρειαζεται κιολας..
Και ξεκιναω:
Αν θελω photoshop εχω Gimp
Αν θελω eagle εχω kicad και αλλα πολλα
Αν θελω media player εχω το VLC(και ειναι και γαμω!)
Και το κυριοτερο αν θελω λειτουργικο εχω linux 4 χρονια τα εχω και δεν θελω να τα αλλαξω
Δεν λεω τα προβληματα τους ειναι πολλααααα αλλα αμα κατσεις να το ψαξεις διορθωνονται απλα και ευκολα!
Σε οτι και να θελω θα βρω ενα αν ιδιο παρομοιο προγραμμα για λινουξ και ελευθερο!!!

----------

alfadex (17-08-12), 

Marc (17-08-12)

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Εγω κραταω τον λογο μου ειναι λιγα τα τευχη αλλα νομιζω οτι σας καλυπτουν ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗΚΕ

----------

Brown Fox (18-08-12), 

ezizu (17-08-12)

----------


## p270

υπαρχουν στο site του περιοδικου τα Ελληνικα τευχη;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Εγώ θα προωθήσω την ιστορική γνώση -στην ενεργή στα ηλεκτρονικά κοινότητά μας- δείχνοντας λίγα από το πρώτο τεύχος του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ στην Ελληνική γλώσσα, δουλειά του Κυρίου και της Κυρίας Ξανθούλη.


*Τεύχος 1ο, εξώφυλλο*




*Τεύχος 1ο, περιεχόμενα*




*Τεύχος 1ο, κείμενο καλωσορίσματος*



gV

----------


## GeorgeVita

Για ιστορικούς λόγους παραθέτω λίγα στοιχεία από την τελευταία έντυπη έκδοση του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ στα Ελληνικά.


*Τεύχος 309ο, εξώφυλλο*




*Τεύχος 309ο, περιεχόμενα*




*Τεύχος 309ο, κείμενο ιστορικής αναδρομής*



gV

----------


## MitsoulasFm

δωστο μας ολο το τευχος 1

----------


## moutoulos

> υπαρχουν στο site του περιοδικου τα Ελληνικα τευχη;



Δεν υπάρχει Ελληνικό site. Έχει κλείσει το 2008. Υπάρχει μόνο αυτό (επίσημο) με κατάληξη com. 
Είναι η έδρα τους, νομίζω Αγγλία. Ελληνικά τεύχη, μέχρι Μάιος 2008 δεν πουλιούνται πουθενά 
καινούργια. Απλά μπορεί να τα βρεις απο κάποιον που τα έχει, και δεν τα θέλει (που δεν νομίζω).

----------


## KOKAR

τον κ. Ξανθουλη τον είχα καθηγητή στα ΤΕΙ Πειραιά στο μάθημα "Ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος" κάπου στο 1984.......

----------


## GeorgeVita

> τον κ. Ξανθουλη τον είχα καθηγητή στα ΤΕΙ Πειραιά στο μάθημα "Ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος" κάπου στο 1984.......



Κατάγεσαι από "Α" (πρώην Σιβιτανίδειος) ή "Β" (Αναστασιάδη);
gV

----------


## KOKAR

τα ΤΕΙ Πειραιά πριν μεταφερθούν στο Αιγάλεω είχαν τα θεωρητικά μαθήματα στην Καλλιθέα  και τα εργαστήρια απέναντι από την Ελαις στην οδο Πειραιώς

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αρα ήσουν ΗΝ-"Α" ή Ηλεκτρολόγων. 
Εγώ πρόλαβα όλες τις μεταφορές, Σιβιτανίδειος, Κύπρου (πίσω από τη Σιβιτανίδειο), εργαστήρια ηλεκτρικών μηχανών στη Σ.Κ.Υ.Π. (απέναντι από Ελαϊς) και μετά όλα απέναντι από το 3ο.
gV

----------


## KOKAR

> Αρα ήσουν ΗΝ-"Α" ή Ηλεκτρολόγων. 
> *Εγώ πρόλαβα όλες τις μεταφορές, Σιβιτανίδειος, Κύπρου (πίσω από τη Σιβιτανίδειο), εργαστήρια ηλεκτρικών μηχανών στη Σ.Κ.Υ.Π. (απέναντι από Ελαϊς)* και μετά όλα απέναντι από το 3ο.
> gV



Ναι ήμουν στο τμήμα Ηλεκτρολογίας και  ήμουν στα "κόκκινα" απο το 1982-1986
αλήθεια, το όνομα Πολατος σου λειε κάτι ?

----------


## Nikos65

Μπές στο ftp μου και πάρε όλα τα τεύχη 6.5 Gb αν θες ....
Στείλε μήνυμα με διεύθυνση mail να σου πώ,  πώς .....

----------


## briko

> Αρα ήσουν ΗΝ-"Α" ή Ηλεκτρολόγων. 
> Εγώ πρόλαβα όλες τις μεταφορές, Σιβιτανίδειος, Κύπρου (πίσω από τη Σιβιτανίδειο), εργαστήρια ηλεκτρικών μηχανών στη Σ.Κ.Υ.Π. (απέναντι από Ελαϊς) και μετά όλα απέναντι από το 3ο.
> gV







> αλήθεια, το όνομα Πολατος σου λειε κάτι ?



τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα ρε παιδιά

----------


## GeorgeVita

> τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα ρε παιδιά



Μάλλον την σχολή σου και ένα καλό επιστήμονα αλλά μέτριο καθηγητή.
Ισως προλάβατε και τη διαδικασία διάτρησης καρτών για να δοκιμάσετε το πρόγραμμά σας στο mainframe.
gV

----------


## KOKAR

σωστά και τα δυο.....

----------


## leosedf

Μιας και ξύπνησε 5 ετών θέμα μήπως να το μαζέψουμε?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Κωνσταντίνε, αν θέλεις/μπορείς/ταιριάζει βάλε τα offtopic στην "εξαέρωση".
gV

----------


## briko

Aν θυμάμαι καλά σ'αυτο το.... mainframe φτιάχναμε προγράμματα σε fortran cobolt basic με περιορισμό φυσικά στης κάρτες γιατί υπήρχε έλλειψη.
Αλήθεια ποιος εχει δει μηχάνημα που να δουλεύει με κάρτες?
Τώρα για τον Πολατο ευτυχώς δεν τον είχα σε κανένα μάθημα εκτός από την παράδοση της πτυχιακής.
(10 δεν παίρνει κανείς, 9 παίρνει ο Θεός , 8 ο καθηγητής και 7 ο άριστος μαθητής. Αυτή ήταν η αρχή βαθμολόγησης του.

----------


## JOUN

> (10 δεν παίρνει κανείς, 9 παίρνει ο Θεός , 8 ο καθηγητής και 7 ο άριστος μαθητής. Αυτή ήταν η αρχή βαθμολόγησης του.



Σε πληροφορω οτι πολλοι ειχαν αυτο τον τροπο βαθμολογησης ειναι γνωστη "τσιχλα".

----------


## leosedf

COBOL όχι cobolt  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

> Σε πληροφορω οτι πολλοι ειχαν αυτο τον τροπο βαθμολογησης ειναι γνωστη "τσιχλα".



o Πολατος ήταν ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση, ήταν άνθρωπος με τρομερές γνώσεις αλλά με "μηδέν" μεταδοτικότητα !
Στις εξετάσεις έβαζε τα ιδια θέματα, ενα απο αυτά ηταν μια άσκηση με μη γραμμικά συστήματα, όταν κατα την διαρκεία 
της χρονιάς του ζητήσαμε να μας την λύση, την κοίταξε και μας ειπε με τελείως φυσικό τρόπο " μα αυτο δεν μπορούμε να το λύσουμε στην ταξη,  είναι θεμα εξετάσεων ! "
μείναμε "Παυλοπουλοι" όλοι μας, 
το μάθημα εγω το πέρασα με την Βελόνη....ας είναι καλά γιατί αν δεν ήταν αυτή ακόμα εκει θα ήμουν...

υ.γ
φήμες θέλουν τον Πολατο να εχει ενεργό ρόλο στο σύστημα αυτομάτου ελέγχου στο *Άρτεμης 30*.....

----------


## picdev

ρε Kokar ξέρεις και το πολάτο και τη βελώνη?  :Lol:  
άμα σου πω οτι σε 2 βδομάδες δίνω το τελευταίο μου μάθημα στη βελώνη (για πτυχίο)
Ψηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος.Και το πολάτο έχω δει , 
τον είχε φέρει μια μέρα η βελώνη  στο εργαστήριο να δει τη σχολή,
αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν πρόεδρος-προιστάμενο τμήματος και έφυγε γιατί ήταν πολύ αυστηρός και έγινε μανούρα με τη παράταξη του ΚΚΕ κάτι τέτοια έχω ακούσει.

Για πείτε κανένα άλλον , το κούρο το ξέρετε?

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]




> ... Για πείτε κανένα άλλον ...



Εφόσον είναι "ενεργά" άτομα, καλύτερα να σταματήσουν τα σχόλια!
(κουτσομπολιό και εντελώς off topic)
gV
[/off topic]

----------


## picdev

καλά kokar θα μιλήσουμε σε pm, όντως ο πολάτος είχε πάρει μέρος στο artemis βέβαια το λινκ που έβαλες κοκαρ είναι λίγο υπερβολικό  :Biggrin:  εντάξει στο αρτεμις έφαγαν πολλά λεφτά , το μονο που έκανα ήταν να προσπαθήσουν να συνδιάσουν έτοιμα συστήματα της εποζής , που φυσικά δεν μπορούσαν να λειτουργίσουν όπως το φανταζόντουσαν.

Ο πολάτος είχε πάρει μέρος και στη δημιουργία laser βόμβες , αλλά οι συμφωνίες της ΠΑ με τις ΗΠΑ τις έφαγαν
http://www.aviationlive.org/2012/06/lgb.html

Μια μέρα είχε έρθει στη σχολή ενας φίλος συνάδελφος του κ.Κούρου και μου έλεγε οτι δούλευαν μαζί τη δεκαετία του 80 σε πρόγραμμα uav για τη πολεμική αεροπορία, μάλιστα μου έλεγε οτι το σημερινό uav ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ είναι εξέλιξη της δικής τους προσπάθειας.Γενικά για την εποχή εκείνη όλα τα προγράμματα ήταν πολύ πρωτοποριακά.

Μία απο τις τελευταίες δημιουργίες της ΠΑ είναι το σύστημα ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου E2-92 ,
τώρα τι γίνεται με αυτό θα σας γελάσω αν και θα ρωτήσω μιας που το φέρε η κουβέντα

Φίμες λένε ότι υπάρχει και  παρεμβολέας για flyBywire

----------


## Inferno

Καταρχάς να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια για τα τεύχη.. 
Βάζω μια λίστα με όσα μου λείπουν για να βοηθήσω κ γω όποιον θέλει κάποιον αλλά κ να με βοηθήσει κάποιος να τα συμπληρώσω αν τα έχει... 
Αυτά που μου λείπουν λοιπόν είναι τα εξής...

78-88    (1989)
107-108 (1991)
119-120 (1992)
143-144 (1994)
191-192 (1998 )
203-204 (1999)
215-216 (2000)
239-240 (2002)
251-252 (2003)
263-264 (2004)
278       (2005)

----------


## katmadas

> Καταρχάς να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια για τα τεύχη.. 
> Βάζω μια λίστα με όσα μου λείπουν για να βοηθήσω κ γω όποιον θέλει κάποιον αλλά κ να με βοηθήσει κάποιος να τα συμπληρώσω αν τα έχει... 
> Αυτά που μου λείπουν λοιπόν είναι τα εξής...
> 
> 78-88    (1989)
> 107-108 (1991)
> 119-120 (1992)
> 143-144 (1994)
> 191-192 (1998 )
> ...



Αν θελεις μπορω να στα "δανισω" εγω...
Τα εχω...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Από π.μ.:




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *jonakos*
> γεια  αν ηταν δυνατον να μου εστελνες καποιο λινκ για να κατεβασω τα τευχη σε πι ντι εφ να εχω γιατι ειχα μεχρι το 80 αλλα τα εχασα ολα . ευχαριστω



Γειά σου Γιάννη,
δεν γνωρίζω που υπάρχουν αυτά τα αρχεία.

Για ιστορικούς λόγους στο θέμα "elektor" ανέβασα 2-3 φωτογραφίες από λίγα τεύχη που έχω στα χέρια μου.
Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω διάθεση/χρόνο να σκανάρω ολόκληρα περιοδικά.
gV

----------


## p_stama

> Μπές στο ftp μου και πάρε όλα τα τεύχη 6.5 Gb αν θες ....
> Στείλε μήνυμα με διεύθυνση mail να σου πώ,  πώς .....



στειλτο και στο spetros1 at γιαχού.com 
ευχαριστω.

----------

